# Corner jig for radius'



## indychip (Aug 4, 2012)

I just came into a ton of scrap corian. I plan on making cutting boards with it. I would like to have perfect rounded corners. I have seen an aluminum radius jig here before, but now cannot find it. Can someone point me in the right direction for making the perfect rounded corners? Thanks


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Woodhaven has some.
And the aluminum ones from Woodpeckers.

Oh, and by the way…. Corian is a terrible cutting board.  Very hard on knives. Yes, I know there are lots of them out there, but they really are bad. Great serving boards. Terrible cutting boards.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is one i got years ago
(don't know where no name on it)

just a piece of plastic
with 4 different radius size corners
and some metal tabs on the sides
that flip up and down
to register to the edges

clamp in place and with a piloted trim bit
or a patterning bit
run the router with the grain direction
from whichever side is good with the bit and bearing

if you make one yourself
the stops aren't necessary

if the edges are lined right
and clamped securely
and the whole shebang
is clamped to a worktable

just run the router easy
and do in passes
or cut outside the line first
then follow with the router

if you make one yourself
you can do whatever radius you like to the corners
(or create your own scalloped or corner detail you like)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

went and looked at the ones *charlie* linked to

in the second pic at the woodpecker one
with the guy holding the rig with his thumb
the bit is going against the grain
and would leave some serious tear-out


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you're going to make a lot of the same size, make one, sand the corners after marking the raius, and tehn use the whole cutting board as a template. Simply hot glue the "template" to the next blank. When you're done, hit it with some alcohol and it will come apart easily. They do this when fabricating Corian counter top all the time. Temporary blocks. Hot glue. Alcohol. Done.


----------

